# LS MT125 Backhoe Dolly



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I built a backhoe dolly for when I remove my backhoe from the tractor. It makes it much easier to move around the shop.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy rider,
That's really nice!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice set up. As sixbales said.... thanks fr sharing!


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

sixbales said:


> Howdy rider,
> That's really nice!! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you. I will make few modifications later on, but I like it.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Nice set up. As sixbales said.... thanks fr sharing!


Thank you.


----------



## DoubleR (Sep 12, 2017)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

DoubleR said:


> Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you for watching.


----------

